# Short riser stem recommendations



## Eddie3dfx (Nov 12, 2006)

I’m looking for a lightweight short riser that I can put on my 26 superlight

So far I’ve seen the Funn equalizer that’s a 10 degree rise, 42mm, and 130-140grams
Azonic baretta is 40mm w a 15 degree rise, but a bit heavy at 199 grams

right now I have a heavy 0 degree 60-70 stem andjust need it back and up a smidge

any other recommendations?


----------



## Panttaani (Aug 4, 2015)

I have had good experience with DMR Defy stems. Not the lightest but very stiff and really good quality, plus the low stack height gives more room for bar height adjustment. Available in 31.8 or 35 clamp size. Number of different lengths is very limited though.



https://www.dmrbikes.com/Catalogue/Components/Stems




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

It depends on what you mean by "short". There are lots of reasonably light 17 degree riser stems 80mm and longer, a few 70mm and I believe Mt Zoom makes one that's 60mm (and also quite light at 79g). If you need a lot of rise there are 25, 30, 35 and 45 degree stems around, but they're all pretty heavy.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Assuming you're all the way up on your steerer tube.


----------

